# Buck's microphone frequency



## marcus132

Does anybody know what the radio frequency is for "Buck the Animated Trophy's" wireless mic? Or know how to find out what it is?

I just picked up a Buck from eBay, and it would be awesome if I could wirelessly feed him audio using an FM transmitter instead of putting his mic up to a speaker.

(Yes, he has a wired aux-in, but the less cables I have to hide the better.)

Thanks! :jol:


----------



## pyro

i think it should say it on there somewhere or maybe inside


----------



## marcus132

pyro said:


> i think it should say it on there somewhere or maybe inside


All the microphone says is FCC ID: SW6 MA-S2100. Google turns up no results for it.

I just rubber banded some headphones to the microphone and put audio through it that way. It works pretty well, though I'd still like to know how to broadcast directly to Buck from the computer, if anyone knows.


----------



## marcus132

I opened up Buck's mic and found that the microphone is attached to the transmitter by two tiny wires, as pictured below.

I don't suppose there's any chance that converting it to a phono plug would be as easy as cutting off the mic and soldering the plug onto those two wires, would it? Any A/V geniuses in the house have any idea?










Also, I thought you might get a kick out of this. Here's what the box looked like when I got it from the eBay seller. Who needs a postal meter when you've got 69 stamps?


----------



## Dr Morbius

LOL! The sellers tongue must be worn raw from licking all those..and tasting paste for a week! That made my day, thanks for posting that. As far as the mic goes, go ahead and wire it to a jack. It should work.


----------



## pappy1958

*Buck's wireless mic*

I too found the same problem, only mine came from a yard sale. I figured I could google it to find what frequency it broadcast on and buy a transmitter/receiver,,,,but have the same problem marcus has, and have took it apart also, but it only comes apart so far and I can't get to the motherboard. I'm thinking, find a scanner to find out. anyway, yes to wire a jack to it will work, I've done that, but it won't be of the "XLR" type,,it will be a 2 wire gig, but will work. if anyone else finds out what the deal is with this mic, let us all know, apparently there's more than just one running around out there. thanks foreverything so-far,,, Dave


----------



## marcus132

For what it's worth:

I never did figure out the frequency, but I did manage to get an AV plug attached to the microphone.

If you screw the top off the microphone there are two large square solder points on the microphone head. I just cut the cable off an old pair of headphones and soldered the two wires on the plug end to the solder points (it doesn't seem to matter which goes to which).

The best part is, if you don't have it plugged into anything, the microphone still works perfectly well.

Now I can plug the mic into an mp3 player and hide it, and Buck will do my bidding wirelessly (though he still has a power cord to hide).


----------



## CraigInPA

You may want to check to see if there is voltage running from the board to the microphone. If there is, install a 47 microfarad capacitor between the red and black (+ on the cap to the red) to filter it out before it destroys your audio source.

Also, the "parallel" plug and microphone post-if you follow my advice above and install the capacitor, your microphone will no longer work.

Craig


----------



## marcus132

CraigInPA said:


> You may want to check to see if there is voltage running from the board to the microphone. If there is, install a 47 microfarad capacitor between the red and black (+ on the cap to the red) to filter it out before it destroys your audio source.
> 
> Also, the "parallel" plug and microphone post-if you follow my advice above and install the capacitor, your microphone will no longer work.


If I put the capacitor between the microphone and the phono plug instead of between the board and the microphone, would that still filter the voltage and leave the microphone functional?

Also, is this the part I need? I'm a noob with electronics.


----------



## CraigInPA

Right part. You need it between the board and the phono plug. Sounds like you've got it installed correctly.


----------



## marcus132

CraigInPA said:


> Right part. You need it between the board and the phono plug. Sounds like you've got it installed correctly.


Great. Thanks! :smilekin:


----------



## Zombie-F

I bought a buck a few years ago and it came with a massive amount of stamps on it too. I wonder if we got it from the same person on eBay.

When I hacked my Buck, I wound up just not even using the electronics inside of it and instead control the motors with a prop-1. I am not any kind of programming genius or guru. with a little research into how to program it (there are tons of great tutorials on the internet) you can do the same. By programming it, you can gain much finer control over the motions of the deer head.

As far as the microphone goes, I would assume its probably around 900 MHz or maybe even lower. Can you pull the mic apart further or even open the back of the Deer Head and get a look at the circuits that drive it?



marcus132 said:


> I opened up Buck's mic and found that the microphone is attached to the transmitter by two tiny wires, as pictured below.
> 
> I don't suppose there's any chance that converting it to a phono plug would be as easy as cutting off the mic and soldering the plug onto those two wires, would it? Any A/V geniuses in the house have any idea?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I thought you might get a kick out of this. Here's what the box looked like when I got it from the eBay seller. Who needs a postal meter when you've got 69 stamps?


----------



## Lotus

OMG what ebayer sold it I must get it just for the stamp box


----------



## Dr Morbius

My god that's alot of saliva.


----------



## Dallaslady

Did anyone actually find out the frequency of the microphone? I don't have one, but would love to buy one if I knew what would work. Crazy thing is that Gemmy Industries doesn't even know....go figure. LOL Thanks for the help!!


----------



## IdahoJoe87

*Microphone frequency*

I believe it is 199.5mhz
Here is the FCC data:
https://fccid.io/SW6MA-S2100


----------



## fogkeebler

Finding the frequency is easy. You have all the info you need. The FCC ID is specific to the device and can be looked up here https://www.fcc.gov/general/fcc-id-search-page. It will take you to all the documents that had to be filed with the FCC in order for it to be sold in the US. You will find its operating Freq there.


----------



## fogkeebler

I looked it up and its 199.49Mhz But look it up yourself as well as there is a wealth of info


----------



## IdahoJoe87

*Microphone source*

So has anyone found a source for a replacement wireless microphone that operates at 199.500 Mhz?


----------



## fogkeebler

There are a number of them on amazon. Here is one
Here


----------



## IdahoJoe87

*Not compatible*

That mic is tuned to 229.5, so it won't work. We need one that is set to 199.49 (199.5) mhz.


----------

